# 225K square feet, $9300.00 all inclusive



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, you read that right. Strip mall complex with 200000 square feet, and a small out lot with 4 shops 25000 square feet.

Seasonal contract, all inclusive. 2 inch trigger, salting after every clearing and as needed for lighter amounts. The only thing not included is off site removal, and even last year with almost double average snowfall it never had to be hauled. No caps, unlimited salting and unlimited plowing.

We average 38 inches of snow/season. 16 plowing and 32-34 salt events.

Lowest bid above this one was us, at 16980. My salt cost was above what they priced everything at.

I'll be waiting for the phone to ring by January, especially if salt prices spike further.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some guys here would charge that much for one service.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philadelphia hills ain't it? Home of the rich?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1847754 said:


> Philadelphia hills ain't it? Home of the rich?


Central Illernoiz too.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And you pronounced it correctly too. I'm so proud


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1847711 said:


> Yep, you read that right. Strip mall complex with 200000 square feet, and a small out lot with 4 shops 25000 square feet.
> 
> Seasonal contract, all inclusive. 2 inch trigger, salting after every clearing and as needed for lighter amounts. The only thing not included is off site removal, and even last year with almost double average snowfall it never had to be hauled. No caps, unlimited salting and unlimited plowing.
> 
> ...


Is the guy doing it in a single truck too :laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1847771 said:


> Is the guy doing it in a single truck too :laughing:


I know the "company" that got it...the first storm we get like last year where it dumped about 4 inches an hour for 3 hours and they'll be ****ting themselves. That snowfall rate is unusual for us.

They do have 4 trucks, all of which are at least 2008's with v plows. But no machines.

I just don't understand how anyone could possibly come up with a number that low after doing the math.

That just goes to show, that while the nationals might be underbidding some stuff, they surely aren't alone.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1847711 said:


> Yep, you read that right. Strip mall complex with 200000 square feet, and a small out lot with 4 shops 25000 square feet.
> 
> Seasonal contract, all inclusive. 2 inch trigger, salting after every clearing and as needed for lighter amounts. The only thing not included is off site removal, and even last year with almost double average snowfall it never had to be hauled. No caps, unlimited salting and unlimited plowing.
> 
> ...


without looking at the property just looking at the square footage you doing pretty good. It's getting wild around here lately.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1847711 said:


> Yep, you read that right. Strip mall complex with 200000 square feet, and a small out lot with 4 shops 25000 square feet.
> 
> Seasonal contract, all inclusive. 2 inch trigger, salting after every clearing and as needed for lighter amounts. The only thing not included is off site removal, and even last year with almost double average snowfall it never had to be hauled. No caps, unlimited salting and unlimited plowing.
> 
> ...


Um I'd be at at least 32,000 and I feel my rates are still pretty low. How any one could do it for less then 10k is beyond me


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1847711 said:


> Yep, you read that right. Strip mall complex with 200000 square feet, and a small out lot with 4 shops 25000 square feet.
> 
> Seasonal contract, all inclusive. 2 inch trigger, salting after every clearing and as needed for lighter amounts. The only thing not included is off site removal, and even last year with almost double average snowfall it never had to be hauled. No caps, unlimited salting and unlimited plowing.
> 
> ...


dittos . you gotta love them .wesport


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Fannin76;1848212 said:


> Um I'd be at at least 32,000 and I feel my rates are still pretty low. How any one could do it for less then 10k is beyond me


its called a crapshoot. on both parties . hehehe


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Fannin76;1848212 said:


> Um I'd be at at least 32,000 and I feel my rates are still pretty low. How any one could do it for less then 10k is beyond me


If I remember right you get a lot more out of salt then we can. This lot was figured with Ebling back blade production rates as well. All the bids were within $500 of each other.

While it is frustrating to not get the account, it's even more frustrating that the property owner will now assume the rest of us are trying to make way too much off of the lot. He left so much money on the table and isn't even smart enough to see it.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1848493 said:


> If I remember right you get a lot more out of salt then we can. This lot was figured with Ebling back blade production rates as well. All the bids were within $500 of each other.
> 
> While it is frustrating to not get the account, it's even more frustrating that the property owner will now assume the rest of us are trying to make way too much off of the lot. He left so much money on the table and isn't even smart enough to see it.


they'll both see it when the contractor dont show after a blizzard


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1848493 said:


> If I remember right you get a lot more out of salt then we can. This lot was figured with Ebling back blade production rates as well. All the bids were within $500 of each other.
> 
> While it is frustrating to not get the account, it's even more frustrating that the property owner will now assume the rest of us are trying to make way too much off of the lot. He left so much money on the table and isn't even smart enough to see it.


Well I ask for more lol. I was asking 25 cents now I bid at 18 for bagged


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1847740 said:


> Some guys here would charge that much for one service.


I'd charge that much between numerous de-ice apps and plowing charges for a 15" storm lol. And a strip mall at that with numerous stores not just ONE store... haha. $5k deposit for the insurance on top of it. $9000, that won't get the rental for a skid for the 4-5months of the winter. USM has home depots in NJ for similar prices, similar sizes..

if they came to us with 60k for the sites seasonally i'd still have to laugh. I know a contractor from year 2000 that did the same site and that company billed 40-50k every year.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;1849449 said:


> if they came to us with 60k for the sites seasonally i'd still have to laugh. I know a contractor from year 2000 that did the same site and that company billed 40-50k every year.


It still amazes me to see the difference in pricing from area to area...at my 16870 I'm still making very good money. I can't imagine having the cost of living and overhead to turn away that lot at 60K a season!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

John_DeereGreen;1847711 said:


> Yep, you read that right. Strip mall complex with 200000 square feet, and a small out lot with 4 shops 25000 square feet.
> 
> Seasonal contract, all inclusive. 2 inch trigger, salting after every clearing and as needed for lighter amounts. The only thing not included is off site removal, and even last year with almost double average snowfall it never had to be hauled. No caps, unlimited salting and unlimited plowing.
> 
> ...


If your salt cost is over $9300 how can you do it for $17k? I would be more then double that.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1849460 said:


> It still amazes me to see the difference in pricing from area to area...at my 16870 I'm still making very good money. I can't imagine having the cost of living and overhead to turn away that lot at 60K a season!


You should see what those boys in NJ and NY are paying for insurance alone.

Talk about sticker shock 

If I had to pay that type of money my prices would have to triple just to cover the insurance part of the business.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1849460 said:


> It still amazes me to see the difference in pricing from area to area...at my 16870 I'm still making very good money. I can't imagine having the cost of living and overhead to turn away that lot at 60K a season!


And funny thing is that if we all compared tax returns there wouldn't be a big difference!It's not what you make,it's whats left in your pocket!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cet;1849744 said:


> If your salt cost is over $9300 how can you do it for $17k? I would be more then double that.


How much snow do you get though? 9300 is cost once it's applied with overhead, equipment, materials, etc. Still leaves a good chunk for plowing. We average 34 inches a season.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd have to see the property before I made any assumptions but just going by some basic math, thats crazy low....even for my area,lol. Averaging 30 some inches isn't a lot of snow but that 9300.00 barely covers the cost to plow 15 times AND no salt.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

John_DeereGreen;1850139 said:


> How much snow do you get though? 9300 is cost once it's applied with overhead, equipment, materials, etc. Still leaves a good chunk for plowing. We average 34 inches a season.


I misunderstood your post. I thought salt cost alone was $9300.

I would be approx. 40k for that place and would lose it to someone doing it for 30 or less.


----------

